# Another change



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, so most of you know there has been a huge change with the hubs retiring. 

In retaliation I got a part time job. Just kidding. At least a little bit. 

But it is kicking my behind at the moment so until I get accustomed to working away from home I figure I'll be missing in action quite a bit for a while. I will be hopping on the forum in the morning but can't make any promises about later in the day.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That's part of the reason I'm still working part time, just to supplement our retirement income. We've both made good $ so it's been difficult to get used to not being able to do stuff without really thinking about it. 
We'll see you when you can get online. I wish you all the best!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Robin, good luck with the job.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Robin, good luck with the job.


Good luck Robin! We will be happy to see you when you get a chance


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Good luck with the job and just know that we will miss you! Hopefully we can run into each other early am sometimes.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you everyone. And just so you know this is kicking my butt. It's going to take some time to get back in the physical aspect of working again.

A side note: Got ready to leave last night and no keys. There is a lot of back story to this but the wrecker finally gets there, gets my truck open and I finally get home at 11. Some of you will cry over what a screwed up day it was, others will ROFLAO at the nutty day I had. I need more coffee first before I tell you.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh my! I'm already anticipating. ..


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I am already anticipating. ..make the coffee a double! !


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'd be crying. 

One night me and daughter ran to Kmart at right before closing time. It was about 5 degrees out and windy. I came back out to the car and I could not get the key in . I tried and tried. Then I did start crying.. Then I saw my car sitting 20 feet away. This car wasn't even the same color. It was under a flood light and looked blue. 

Sometimes a good cry is necessary, LOL


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

We must have been posting at the same time. ..


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I locked my keys in my car one year right at Christmas. I was shopping 1 1/2 hours away from home and money was a little tight. I went into a store to shop and when I came out... my keys were in the seat. I had no choice but to call a lock smith. It toom him 5 min to open my car and $50 out of my wallet. I never did tell gramps!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, so I've had a couple of crappy days. I'm liking my job but it is kicking my behind until I get a little more time under my belt. 

The husband person is suffering from allergies and it will hit his eyes. Normally it can be kept under control with over the counter antihistamines and eye drops. This time that didn't happen. Maybe because he wasn't doing what he was supposed to when it first popped up and spent so much time in the source of his issues, the woods since hunting season opened. 

OK, so fast forward to Sunday. I had worked that night and as usual I sat up later than he did. When I went in to our bedroom it sounded like he'd fired up the chainsaw. I kicked him a couple of times. All he did was move over without breaking stride sounding like aforementioned chain saw. I finally gave up at 1 AM and retreated to the other bedroom. 

OK, early the next AM he had a doc's appt for the eyes. He had mentioned having me drive him in to the city for his appointment but that never mind, I had missed way too much sleep the night before. Well, guess what? I ended up driving him to the doc appointment at 7AM! Then I get a call from the new work, can you come in. We're sitting in the city waiting on his next appointment at the opthamologist for his eyes. 

Fast forward, I came home, got ready to work a nine hour shift with little sleep, still not totally accustomed to the physical demands. And what do I do, I went out to my truck to stretch out for a few minutes because my back was killing me. Unfortunately I did what I normally do, I set my keys in the cup holder and when my break was over forgot to grab them. 

So, there I was after 9PM trying to find a wrecker that would/could open my truck. I guess it was pretty close to 11 by the time I got home last night. 

No more repeats, I couldn't take it.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh man! I bet you are exhausted tonight ! 
After years of me going to the other bedroom, I finally got him to do a sleep study. Long story short, he had used a C-pap machine for around 10 years and 
we actually can sleeping in the same bed. 
I don't remember what the brand name is for my allergy eye drops but WMs brand is the same ingredients. The opthalmic surgeon I work for prescribed it before it went over the counter. 
It's generic callled eye itch relief
ketorifen fumarate is the antihistamine in it. It works really well.
BYW, sleep studies can be done at home now, much cheaper.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks, Patty, like you I can't think of the OTC name of the eye drops I got him but it does sound like the same thing. They were RX only and had just been released when I picked them up for him the first time. 

About the snoring, if he does what he is supposed to do he doesn't snore. When he does the first question I ask, are you taking your allergy medication. And the answer is always no. 

During this most recent episode I, yes I admit this, nagged him to use the drops. Take his normal allergy drug, add Benadryl to it. And use his eye drops and my Refresh eye drops in between. He said my drops weren't doing anything for him that they made it worse. But get this, the opthamologist gave him the very same as samples and they work so much better than the exact same drops I gave him. He didn't believe me until I picked the bottle up handed him and told him to check for himself. 

It's not sleep apnea, I would recognize that as a former RT. Maybe some time in the future it might be. If he just does what he's supposed to do he should avoid any more of these issues. And that's the challenge now isn't it?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Men!!  I've always had allergies, but where I grew up in Texas the humidity was always very low so they didn't flare often. After I moved to Ok, the humidity ( molds, etc) and the older I get the worse they seem esp. in winter.
I've been fighting them since before Thanksgiving and about the time I think they are leaving, something else flares up. That said, I'm not sure if what I'm fighting is allergy or just a bad cold or both. (Thx to grandkids!)
Jim says that I sound like a freight train ,so I'm going to do a sleep study, but it may just be allergy related.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, age seems to make us more vulnerable to whatever allergen we might encounter. I suffer from them now and take something every day to avoid the problem as much as possible. I will even resort to taking a Sudafed if it gets out of control even though having a high systolic it is a no no. For some reason the hubs doesn't recognize when it's happening to him and will poo poo me when I say something until it gets like this latest.

Aren't grandkids wonderful? They're so willing to share everything with their grands. 

Yesterday I saw a lot of people picking up stuff to stop their runny noses so it's out there. Whether, as you mentioned, it's allergies or winter colds it's still a miserable time of year for some. And with the excess rain we got it seems to have caused an explosion.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I was sitting in church for the last several weeks and it was cough, cough , sneeze, sneeze all over the building. I went to pick up my check last week and they're all doing the same thing! 
I wouldn't be breathing if I hadn't resorted to Sudafed and Zyrtec. My systolic is a little high, too.
Jim didn't seem to have allergy problems until after his MI and CABG. Now he can get out to clear more woods and if the wind is the least bit up,then sniffling for days.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh yes, the woods. That fires mine up too. But there is also something in the city that gets him and darned if I know what it could be. Right after he retired he decided to be brave and come with me when I ran down to get supplies. Usually that means hitting several stores to pick up what we need. By that evening his eye was bothering him and it was red. Handed him his eye drops and said use them, asked if he was taking his Claritin. You already know the answer to that. Within 24 hours his eye was clear again and until his sitting around out in the woods hasn't had any more problems. 

He's still in denial that he has allergies. I can tell by what he says and how related his doc appt. 

Tis the season. Maybe I should have not gone back to work and expose myself to all of that going on out there. Nah, I like my little job.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I must have gelled my hands 15 times today running errands. Praying not to catch anything. Robin, that's working for you. Scrambling, back hurts, head hurts, hubby is a PIA.

My husband was an RT for 50+ years. He retired 2 years ago. Now both his sons are RT's.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Robin, not sure where you are or if it's cold there or not. We had to quit burning wood because of allergies. We bought a gas log heater and that helps. I was wondering thinking that in town is people are burning wood that might cause your DH allergies. That and smog if you're close enough to a larger city.
Seminole, I hate the gel, so I wash a lot. Neither seems to help when grandkids are sneezing and snotting and coughing in your face! I open doors with towels, but I think there are so many people with colds that the virus is just in the air.
p.s. I do keep gel in my coop or the barn, because I don't have running water there. (yet )


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep, Sem, at this age it doesn't take much to make things hurt. 

I'm crossing my fingers, I was sick in the early Fall so just maybe it will leave me be. 

Patty, when I say city it's not a sprawling metropolis and is about 40 min south of us. We don't have wood heat so it's not that. It's something naturally occurring outdoors since this can happen to him at any time of the year. And we just got cold this week. 

Geographically we are East of you by a couple of states. I'm north and west of Sem and dawg.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, I was just thinking about the air pollution. Does he use Nasonex or something similar? I use Nasonex pretty faithful esp. this time of year. I had a former pastor whose wife couldn't go outside for very long esp. if the wind was blowing without a mask on or she was sick for days. They moved over a year ago, bought a house and just a few months ago were able to move into their house because of her severe allergies. We haven't had very much cold at all here either, mostly frosts at night.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He doesn't really need it if he does what he needs to do to start with. Not saying it won't be an issue later on but right now?

Side note, he was suffering with an almost chronic sinus headache. I suggested using Nasacort to reduce the inflammation. Oh hell no, he wasn't using a nasal spray. I finally convinced him it was not the same as he remembered from past use a million years ago. Bingo! Sinus headache was gone before he knew it. The issue? I couldn't get him to stop using it. Oh no, I'll get another sinus headache. I have to keep using it. 

He came home, I said you're home for a long weekend, if you get the headache then you can restart. So, stop it while you're here. He hasn't used it since. 

I can't quite figure out after 25 years why it is he won't believe me when I tell him what he needs to do since 99% of the time it works.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

You're cracking me up! Mine is pretty much the same way! If one dose is good 2 or 3 must be better! !


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh my word! Yes, exactly! I've been appalled at some of the stuff he's done so many times I should no longer be surprised. You would think yours with the health issues would be more cautious. But noooo.

When his eyes first started in the way back when they gave him a steroid eye drop. He took them with him when he returned to the job, he came home on a weekend at some point and told me he shared his drops with one of the guys on the job site. I thought, just shoot me. For an intelligent man he can be so dumb sometimes.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Oh no! There's no telling what he "picked up". I honestly don't think that there are some areas that they never leave childhood! 
Funny story- After we married, he kept saying " my mom does it this way or cooks me this or that". I was expecting within 3 months so I was pretty sensitive. I told him that I was not his mom too many times to count. I have a pretty strong and independent personality. One day we were visiting his folks and he said " my mom" I don't remember what but I picked up the nearest object which just happened to be a glass ash tray and threw it at him. Thankfully, I missed or I might still be in the pen..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OMG! Did he get the message or did you keep throwing things at him?

Mine has never done that but he does still cling to some of the old ideas that were right for the time. I just ignore him and move on. 

One of the things I like now is that he does hit the grocery store with me and gets a first hand look at how expensive it is.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Robin, not sure where you are or if it's cold there or not. We had to quit burning wood because of allergies. We bought a gas log heater and that helps. I was wondering thinking that in town is people are burning wood that might cause your DH allergies. That and smog if you're close enough to a larger city.
> Seminole, I hate the gel, so I wash a lot. Neither seems to help when grandkids are sneezing and snotting and coughing in your face! I open doors with towels, but I think there are so many people with colds that the virus is just in the air.
> p.s. I do keep gel in my coop or the barn, because I don't have running water there. (yet )


Very good point!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

robin416 said:


> He doesn't really need it if he does what he needs to do to start with. Not saying it won't be an issue later on but right now?
> 
> Side note, he was suffering with an almost chronic sinus headache. I suggested using Nasacort to reduce the inflammation. Oh hell no, he wasn't using a nasal spray. I finally convinced him it was not the same as he remembered from past use a million years ago. Bingo! Sinus headache was gone before he knew it. The issue? I couldn't get him to stop using it. Oh no, I'll get another sinus headache. I have to keep using it.
> 
> ...


25 years? I thought all men were like that. So I've learned to say things once, and that's it I've done my part. 
Did you ever notice that men have this empty room inside their brains where they can sit and think of nothing?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Seminole, that's hilarious! Yes, they do!
Robin, I never threw anything else, but I felt like it! I have foot and mouth at times though. I have many funny stories! But, in all fairness, he does too!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sem, I think we need to blame ourselves. They never have to think beyond the immediate because we already have the future dealt with. And the immediate isn't a problem because we've already taken care of that too.

Ah yes, I know that disease well. And it seems to have gotten worse as I got older. Sometimes it's just better to walk out to the garage and throw things. Speaking of, I need to get outside and do some bird maintenance.


----------



## SuzieAuvergne (Dec 9, 2015)

Oh boy...

I can recollect so many incidences when I lost my keys..

One occasion was one late evening...I had just returned home from work...feeling weary and I shut the automatic closing doors to my garage...got to my house and realised that I had left my car and house keys in the garage...no way of getting back inside...I rang a local locksmith friend...he said he would send somebody to help ..no kidding...a guy the size of meatloaf (and his hair was down to his waist ) arrived....after telling me in no uncertain terms that I was an idiot..he proved it!

He got a screwdriver out of his van and proceeded to unscrew one of the hinges on the leftside wooden door...within a minute the access was easy for me to retrieve the car and house door keys from my car...meatloaf could not get through the gap he had created for me..he then insulted me further by telling me that I should install "no return bolts" to my garage doors...200 dollars later..I felt stupid and he laughed out loud as he left with my hard earned money...well...in conclusion two outta three ain't bad...he left like a bat out of hell...

This only my first true story....others will follow!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Pretty funny, Suzie!

When I drove to Florida from NY for the last time, I went the scenic route Delmarva Peninsula. When I hit Georgia, I was in a horrible rain storm for 2 hours. We were going 25 miles per hour. Once into Florida I decide to take the scenic route, 301. Only a train blocked the road for 45 minutes!!!!! I got to our new rented house alone with 2 dogs at 1130 at night. I find the key but it wont open the front door. Now I'm choking down the tears. I get the garage door to roll up and the kitchen door is locked as well. Now I'm crying.

However, I always carry a hammer and screwdriver in my car for no reason .For years. Ha! Got them out and hammered the bolts out that hold the door hinge together. Yea!!!! Now I'm in. I bring the dogs and suitcases in. I close the door to go back to the car. Well let's just say it was a good thing I left the hammer and screwdriver on the washer in the garage!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sem, Suzie, I know I've had a keystone kops kind of day some where in my past but darned if I can come up with one now. 

One question, why does it seem like the funniest occurrences involve doors? disclaimer: funny now, not then.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Sem, Suzie, I know I've had a keystone kops kind of day some where in my past but darned if I can come up with one now.
> 
> One question, why does it seem like the funniest occurrences involve doors? disclaimer: funny now, not then.


Funny, seems that way.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, I'm hoping that this job thing is going to get easier. Every part of my body hurts. I'm tired when I get up. 

I like it. Meeting the people from my community is such a plus. I'm learning so much about the area that I couldn't learn on my own by not being out there.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Well, I'm hoping that this job thing is going to get easier. Every part of my body hurts. I'm tired when I get up.
> 
> I like it. Meeting the people from my community is such a plus. I'm learning so much about the area that I couldn't learn on my own by not being out there.


I think some aleve or ibupropen can help with the hurts for now. Being tired is normal. Grab coffee asap.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Coffee is at my elbow. Working on my fourth cup of the morning. 

I'm not supposed to take Ibuprofen because of the beta blocker but I've already said screw it and am taking 600 every time I take it. I might be boosting it to 800 today. I have got to get the rhomboid muscle issue addressed, that would go so far in to making it less painful. Now all I have to do is find the time and energy to do it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I never take ibuprofen. It's Aleve or even aspirin. Aleve seems to work great. Ibuprofen may work well too at a higher amount than I ever took.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ibuprofen has been my go to pain reliever for most everything. Even post surgery it does more than even those with opioids in them. I refuse to take any pain reliever that does not allow me to adjust the dose according to the pain level. Aleve is one of those, so is another that was prescribed for me. 

800 is the clinical dose for Ibuprofen so I know I can jack it up that far safely. I usually start lower and move upwards if I need it. Only the Robaxin is relieving the pain in the shoulder but I can't take that and drive to work.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I take meloxicam (mobic) 7.5 2× day. I occasionally stop and take 600 ibuprofen and I take a beta blocker, too. I found a product called 1-TDC (Tetra Decanol complex) from my chiropractor who dabbles in natural remedies. This stuff works wonders in pulling down inflammation and helping rebuild healthy joints. You can goolge it. Elite Laboratory 1-TDC. Most of the time I only need 1 dose of my mobic.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What I've got going is muscle injury. Last night at work I had the woman I work with and is my neighbor put a Salonpas patch on the area. Without even touching me she could see the muscle in a giant knot. It started with the rhomboid and is spreading to the right side area of my thoracic area. The only thing that is going to help is PT. And more Robaxin. 

I'm miserable enough that I'm going to check the local rehab to see if they accept my insurance coverage and then get my doc to write orders, if possible, to get it started.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Salonpas is good for most anything. I wrap it around my right pointer finger when it gets inflamed and it helps settle it down.
I hope you can get what you need to help find relief!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I use it for other areas and find it to work really well. This time it didn't do jack. Suffering is putting it mildly.

I will get the care I need, it was all about having the insurance to do it.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I fully appreciate the insurance thing. All the years Jim was working, we had awesome insurance and medicine coverage. It stayed with us until we got to medicare then it became secondary and our deductible is horrible. Medicare is good for traditional health care but doesn't cover very good on chiropractic or anything like that. This is pretty much the first time that I have had to be careful what dr. or health care provider to use.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've got supplemental or whatever the heck they call it that covers a lot along with the Medicare. Problem is the insurance company sent this huge 9X11 book that contradicts itself in several areas. So, to play it safe I'll be calling to check.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Robin do you have a TENS unit?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I never had one and not sure I'm willing to be messing with something like that without a professional backing it up. But it is a thought, I'll ask.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Robin you can actually buy them OTC , but I doubt that they are anywhere as good as prescription ones.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I think they're in the same section as the Salonpas.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

My hubs has one that the va prescribed. Very easy to use but u will need help if you get the kind that has the 4 pads hooked to the wires that go on your back


----------

